# Metal Roof



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone have much experience painting metals roofs? I have a rather large barn roof that a customer wants us to bid. Also, they have a grain bin as well. I have easy access to a SW store, so that is more than likely what brand I would use. I need some recommended proven products to try. The roof does have a decent amount of rust, so it will need some prep and then probably one coat of primer and two coats of finish. I just figured some of you guys on here have more experience in the industrial area than I do. Residential is my expertise!


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

I would use Bond Plex. That is some good paint and works very well. Just my opinion though.


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

If you talk to manufacturers reps, they generally try to over-engineer roof systems due to the beating they take. I have seen people use acrylics over an oil primer, linseed-oil based paint over oil primer, and cheap fibered aluminum coatings. You may see 2-4 years out of these systems. The last roof I was involved in was 2 coats of general purpose epoxy and a finish coat of aliphatic urethane. While it costs probably 5 times as much (minimum), some manufacturers will say it will last 12-15 years.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Out here in farm country we wire brush to remove loose rust and apply Insl-X Rust Arrestor. You can then apply your prefered latex top coat. Yes I have used it on my own tin roof, my neighbors and a 10,000 sq ft comercial job. (we did rusted bolt heads and any rust spots on the metal siding) It works. Here's a link.

http://www.nextag.com/INSLX-IN11971-RA-0104-588416183/prices-html

Benjamin Moore owns Coronado Paints which owns Insl-X


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Out here in farm country we wire brush to remove loose rust and apply Insl-X Rust Arrestor. You can then apply your prefered latex top coat. Yes I have used it on my own tin roof, my neighbors and a 10,000 sq ft comercial job. (we did rusted bolt heads and any rust spots on the metal siding) It works. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.nextag.com/INSLX-IN11971-RA-0104-588416183/prices-html
> 
> Benjamin Moore owns Coronado Paints which owns Insl-X


BM has a rust converter also which comes in a gallon jug kind of.. I use it with somewhat good results.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You know, metal roofs are not that hard to replace. It may be cheaper to replace it. Won't put money in your pocket though.

Mak, I'd bet it is the same thing, since they own Insl-x


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

*aluminum paint*

SW has a good aluminum paint that we use on barn roofs here in Iowa,it lasts a long time and is not real expensive


----------



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

*Paul from Spectrum*

I agree with Oakley. We have done many standing seam metal roofs in the Aidrondack Mountains that are now pushing 15 years and look great.


Wet sand blast
One coat SW Recoatable Catylyzed Epoxy primer
Two coats Catylyzed Aliphatic Urethane (Corothane)
Your customer will _love_ everything about this roof finish except the cost. 

We just completed a roof using elastomerics, not real sharp and shiney looking, but a great system for barns and silos. Lower cost . 

Wet sandblast to remove most rust, especially scale.
One coat Kem Bond or Opti Bond or Recoatable Epoxy primer.
Two coats Uniflex (available through SW, also called Kool Roof)
Using a teather and chicken ladders, or better yet, work out of the bucket truck.


----------



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

Silver brite by sherwin.:thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I would def talk to a rep about this. But maybe not an SW rep, a PPG rep maybe. Lot of rusty roofs around here. Do you use the waterblasting (pw hooked up to a bucket of sand) method or something fancier to prep it? How do you paint it? Spray or roll?


----------



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

*Paul from Spectrum*

We use a simple bucket of sharp sand and a 4000 PSI Simpson Water Shotgun. This does a real nice job, very fast and NO dust or chemicals, just water and sand.

We always spray our finishes on metal roofs. Not only is it faster, but you end up with a uniformly applied DFT, and no unsightly brush and roller marks.


----------



## ricaroofers (Feb 9, 2010)

If the roof has some amount of rust, then you might really need to apply a primer and some finishing layer to restore the roofing. You might need to apply something about the leakage if there is.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I would go with Pro-Cryl Universal Primer from SW. It is a rust inhibitive and designed for both construction and maintenance applications. It is used as a primer under water based or solvent based high performance top coats. It is priced high but it is a product that will get the job done. I use this product on commercial jobs and i have never onced had to go for a call back as long as you prep rite.:thumbup:


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a heads up here. You might wanna check the date of the OP before you post:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

pintex said:


> Silver brite by sherwin.:thumbsup:


 ^This I have sprayed thousands of gallons of it, and it holds up well. For the house I may would use something different, but industrial farm I would go with silver brite every time.


----------



## ecenur (Oct 24, 2010)

I would go with SW to paint a metal roof. And I would definitely paint with spray and not roll just because, it leaves a nice clean surface, looks way better which makes satisfied customers .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ecenur said:


> I would go with SW to paint a metal roof. And I would definitely paint with spray and not roll just because, it leaves a nice clean surface, looks way better which makes satisfied customers .



I know its an old post but, really? =^=


I dont think the store has that many spray cans.

I got nothin' else....


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> You know, metal roofs are not that hard to replace. It may be cheaper to replace it. Won't put money in your pocket though.
> 
> Mak, I'd bet it is the same thing, since they own Insl-x


Very true bikerboy.I had sw. rep come and look at a metal roof that needed plenty of prep plus renailing in some areas and the price he quoted me just for mats. was alot more than brand new sheeting with a baked on finish?Go figure!


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

I have experience with metal roof. We did one last year. Scraped the loose paint. PW with degreasser. Scraped some more loose paint. Sprayed devoe devflex (primer+2 coat).
Got a call this year from the client....the paint is peeling again. 
I refunded 6k and told her she should sandblast or change the roof. The client was very impressed with my professionnalism.
So, no I dont have any good advice for you. Sorry....


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Have your paint rep spec it!


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

I use a product called Cal-Bar. Used it on a job, covers great and holds up very well. I used Sherwin Williams Kem-Bond oil base primer. Made in Levittown PA, I see you are pretty far from there though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Steve Burnett said:


> Have your paint rep spec it!


:blink: What if he is buying the paint at Lowes or Homedepot?? :001_huh:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

This post was posted 4 years ago. He is probably re-painting the roof by now and we are still talking about how to do it.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> This post was posted 4 years ago. He is probably re-painting the roof by now and we are still talking about how to do it.


Nothing like getting a solid work flow together


----------

